# When is it time?



## N2Mischief (Dec 3, 2012)

As some of you may remember, Pablo, my chihuahua has nasal cancer. We have been keeping him on prednisone which helps. We figure it is a bit like hospice care. We know he will not make it, but this will keep him comfortable a bit longer, so possible problems from the prednisone is moot.

So far he has had no problems.

When we first started this, the prednisone kept him comfortable 90% of the time, he would have episodes that lasted a few minutes where he couldn't seem to get air through is nose and would struggle. 

The episodes are growing longer and more frequent and sometimes it seems he can't get air at all, he turns a little blue and struggles but in a few minutes he seems fine again. He has also started pawing at his face so I think he is starting to feel some pain. Sometimes he will still struggle for a few hours but not to the point of being blue, just seems like he has a really bad cold and is trying to breathe through his nose. 

His face is just starting to show signs of the disease and his nose is being pushed over to one side just a bit. Also his breath has become HORRIBLE, even though he had a dental just a few months ago. The vet feels it is the cancer spreading.

So we struggle with when is the right time to let him rest. He is fine now probably 65% of the time, but the other 35% of the time he is miserable. 

This sounds horrible, but my husband and I are leaving on vacation on Feb 21, and I am so scared he will go down hill while we are gone. In the last week he is worse.

I don't want him to suffer yet when he is good, he is happy, playful, eats, pees, poops, all normal. 

So when he is having episodes and is miserable I think, ok its time, then awhile later he is happy and I think, not yet.


----------



## Poodlebeguiled (May 27, 2013)

((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((HUGS))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))) 

God, this is horrible. I know how you feel as I'm going through the same stage as you with my Chihuahua with CHF. It is the toughest decision...the timing. They get these episodes and they're having a hard time but then it's over and they're happy, cheerful, playful even...It's just the worst to try and determine whether the good outweighs the bad. I'm so sorry you're struggling with this too. The vacation....being away. That is scary. How long will you be on vacation? Who will take care of him. I wish I could give some kind of definitive answer but there's no way. These percentages of happy vs miserable... it's so hard to tell. How miserable? How happy? Oh God, I wish there were a real formula. See how he does until it's almost time for your vacation I guess. But what a vacation that will be. Oh dear, I am so very sorry you're struggling with this...such a sad time. Like I said, I'm with you, as my little Chulita is also doing worse. Let us know how he does these next few days.


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

One of the truest things I ever read is that we almost always feel we did it too soon, or too late.

It sounds as if the tipping point of more bad days than good is approaching. For me it would depend on whether I felt that I could delegate the decision to whoever is looking after him while I was away. If I could not, then I hope that I would have the courage to spend a last, wondeful week with him, and then ask the vet to make a house call... Poor little Pablo, and poor you.


----------



## Rusty (Jun 13, 2012)

I'm so sorry; this is never an easy decision. It's not overly helpful to offer this advice, maybe, but I think it's true that you'll know when it's time. Our experience with our last little senior poodle with CHF left me feeling like we'd waited a few days too long to make the decision, but one thing I'll always be grateful for is that we were with our little guy at the end, so his last breaths were taken while he was being held in my arms. The ability to be with your dog at the end may be a factor in your decision if you think his time may come while you're away. Best wishes. No matter what you decide, it sounds like Pablo is lucky to have you as his person!


----------



## N2Mischief (Dec 3, 2012)

Poodlebeguiled, thank you! I am sorry you are going through it too. We will be gone from Feb 21 until March 9th, doing back to back Caribbean cruises, so we won't be able to communicate with home too much, but will be able to half way through when we are back in Miami switching ships. My three adult "kids" will be home with the dogs and since two were vet techs they are qualified to make the decision, but I hate to put it off on them. Chulita will be in my thoughts!

Fjm-You are right, when we recently lost our cat Loomis, we were ready to euthanize and were holding him saying goodbye and he died on his own in my husbands arms. I wish now we hadn't pushed so hard to save him, he deserved better. My vet does make house calls, thanks for reminding me, it would be so much better to have him go at home. He will be getting lots of hugs and kisses, and special treats, he still LOVES to eat, especially with the prednisone.

Rusty- thank you, I do want to avoid going too long, though my kids will be with him if it happens when we are gone. Pablo does love them, but he is a daddys dog. Pablo picked my husband as his person (much to my husband's chagrin, he is a cat person!). He loves his daddy best and it would be best if he could be with him when the time comes.


----------



## hopetocurl (Jan 8, 2014)

i had typed up an answer...but then, I realized that I don't think there is an answer. I think your heart will tell you what you really need to do...just don't be afraid to hear what it says.


----------



## Spicoli's Mom (Jan 25, 2014)

N2Mischief, 

I am so sorry to hear about what you are dealing with. It is so hard. I don't have an answer for you but I do agree with hopetocurl. You have to listen to your heart and be willing to accept the answer it gives you. 

When I had to let my greyhound go I just knew it was time. I could see it in his eyes. Although, he really took a bad turn quickly and he just didn't have good days anymore. There was no doubt that I was making the right choice but it is never an easy choice to make. Just remember that we have to love them enough to know when to let them go.

I am so so sorry. My heart really goes out to you.


----------



## Rachel76 (Feb 3, 2014)

My heart felt sympathy goes out to you. Unfortunately with my last dog Lucy I waited about a week too long. My husband travels quite a bit for his job. I knew it was time to let Lucy go, she had lymphoma and an enlarged liver, and my husband was in India and wasn't sure when he would be back. Lucy was his little princess and I just wanted him to be able to say goodbye. I gave him a call and explained that she quit eating, Lucy's favorite hobby was eating. I took her to the vet right then. It is such a personal and difficult decision. I had her cremated and then my husband had the idea to decorate the urn ourselves. Neither of us are artists and it was a nice way to get some closure for him. Something my grandmother told me has always stayed with me. You do the best you can with the what you know at that moment. Whatever you decide enjoy your cruise and live in the moment just like our dogs do. I'm sorry getting all mushy, at least tears don't show up while typing. I wish you strength for the decisions you be making.


----------



## CT Girl (Nov 17, 2010)

This is so hard. I know when I faced this decision I was torn. I wanted him to have every possible moment but I did not want him to suffer. I really wanted the vet to tell me what to do but they just won't do that. They say you will know when it is time but I did not. In retrospect I should have let Zack go a day earlier but I did not want to shortchange him if he could have more good time. I do take comfort in the fact that I was with Zack when he passed. My prayers and thoughts are with you. I know you will do what is best for Pablo. It is so sad that you have to deal with this so soon after losing Loomis.


----------



## N2Mischief (Dec 3, 2012)

Thanks everyone! It seems everyone that has animals goes through this at some point. In the past I have always known when it is time, I knew it was time with Loomis but for my husband, we kept trying. 

This time is different because it comes and goes, I guess like everyone says, it is when the bad outweighs the good. 

Funny, Loomis and Pablo are both my husbands animals...I mean, of course they belong to the family, they each loved him the most. But Loomis and Pablo hated each other! LOL Loomis loved the other dogs, just not Pablo...and Pablo would always try to guard my husband when Loomis got near. Loomis just ignored him and did what he wanted which just made Pablo so mad, because he could intimidate the other cats.


----------



## Poodlebeguiled (May 27, 2013)

> Something my grandmother told me has always stayed with me. You do the best you can with the what you know at that moment. *Whatever you decide enjoy your cruise and live in the moment just like our dogs do*.


Love what your grandmother said and love the bolded part you wrote. It is such good advice.


----------



## Poodlebeguiled (May 27, 2013)

Any news about Pablo? Is he hanging in there or still getting worse? I do hope he's okay still. How about your vacation? Hope to hear things are not too much worse with him. Was thinking about him lately.


----------



## BellaRose (Feb 16, 2014)

*Heart felt hug for you*

I know just how you feel, I had to let go of my 15 year old Maltese not too long ago. It was the hardest decision I have ever had to make. I cried for days after. What made me able to make that decision was I asked myself are you keeping her here for her or you? It's hard to let them go but at some point you have to make the decision for them not you. Don't let your baby suffer just to keep her close. She loves you and understands that you love her so very much.


----------



## N2Mischief (Dec 3, 2012)

Poodlebeguiled, thanks for thinking of him! Pablo is still with us. He seems to take 2 steps back and 1 forward. He is better this week than last week, though before I could stretch out the prednisone to every 36 hours and now we don't go over 24 hours. 

We leave in just 5 days. I think he is going to make it till we get back. I don't think he is in too much pain, just uncomfortable...but not all the time, just during his "episodes". This week the episodes are fewer, and not as intense. 

I have been able to take some weight off him, possibly that is helping him some with his breathing. It is very hard when they are on steroids. He wags his tail a lot and still barks rudely at us when we are eating. He even still plays, he seems very happy this week.


----------



## frecklesdmk (Mar 27, 2013)

We chose to relieve our 9 1/2 spoo from severe arthritis in her spine. Her day consisted of moving very, very slowly. Not being able to run, jump, play, or climb up on the couch with her daddy. At times she yelped when she would get up and there were times when she needed help to get up. The joy was gone from her eyes and her back was arched. 

We chose to let her go before she had an episode where she couldn't get up or before we faced her crying uncontrollably and having to make a rushed trip to the vet with her in extreme distress. 

The last day, my husband gave her extra pain meds (a dosage that was not possible to be given daily). She had a nice afternoon with us with very little pain. We went to the vet and held her on her journey. 

It might have been a little early but we were terrified of the pain and trauma that could happen. She was very depressed with her limited activity and we wanted her to go in a peaceful way


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## CT Girl (Nov 17, 2010)

I am glad Pablo had a good week. I know you are cherishing every moment with him.

It is so sad reading the stories of those who have had to make the ultimate decision. My heart goes out to you all.


----------



## Poodlebeguiled (May 27, 2013)

Well, I'm glad to hear Pablo is relatively comfortable and having some happy, playful times still. That is good. I think about all the people here who are facing this difficult thing and those who have gone through it recently. I hope you have a good vacation and can relax and enjoy it knowing that Pablo will be okay for a while more. (((hugs)))

Freckles, I'm so sorry for your recent loss. I know what you mean when you say the joy has gone out of their eyes. That is one thing that tipped me off with my Lab when it was a little borderline...like do we or don't we yet. And that look....like, _is this all there is_...question, looking deep into my eyes...that is what did it that time. Other dogs, there's no mistake, and still others, it's a bit iffy. So sorry for your loss.


----------



## frecklesdmk (Mar 27, 2013)

Thank you. It was a difficult year as 9 months later we lost other spoo suddenly to bloat. Her heart started failing after surgery. My husband was still too torn up from our first, that he couldn't make the decision, so I did. There wasn't much hope for her to recover and even less to lead a normal life. After 2 days of no improvement, I sent her on her way. 

The greatest thing we can do for our 4 legged family members that we can't do for our 2 legged family members is to give them a journey that is not prolonged with unnecessary pain


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

